# Probeklausur Zahldarstellung / Arrays



## shanice (7. Jul 2014)

Ich komme leider nicht drauf was ich hier machen soll und hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen.( Siehe bild im Anhang)


----------



## JavaMeister (7. Jul 2014)

```
public static String toString(int[] input) {
		String returnValue = "";
		
		for(int i = 0; i < input.length; i++) {
			returnValue += String.valueOf(input[i]);
		}
		
		return returnValue;
	}
```


----------

